# Alabama Dave's Lawn Journal



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I decided to start my lawn journal. 2019 should be the year I get my 419 lawn the best it's been. Could not have done it without all the help from TLF members! I plan to add pictures from last year to show the progress.


This was how the lawn looked in June of 2018, before I scalped and started cutting with a reel.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

In May of last year 2018 I was still cutting with a rotary and the lawn had a lot of bumps and dips so I decided to do my first sand level.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Where did you get your sand? How much did you buy and how many sf did it cover?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Toward the end of the 2018 year I ordered a Swardman Reel mower and had to do a complete scalp so I could start cutting low with my new reel. Some of the neighbors thought I was crazy because I had a decent looking yard and then did this to it :lol: 
























Finally I have a low and somewhat level lawn!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I also started using pgr and was amazed by the results. This is a clipping from my lawn after a couple doses of pgr and a clipping from my neighbors lawn, same 419 put down roughly the same time.



Obviously the one on the right is pgr treated


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Here is a picture of the new reel.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Some other goodies purchased for the lawn in 2018


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Close to the end of 2018, Oct 9th.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> Where did you get your sand? How much did you buy and how many sf did it cover?


 I got the sand at Reseda Nursery & Stone Yard on Hwy 72. I had 4 yards delivered, I think roughly 6 tons. It covered my front yard roughly 4K. I believe from TLF that the general rule is about 1 yard per 1k sq ft. There are some leveling threads on here that I looked at to get the amounts figured out. Purchased a recommended drag mat from amazon. It took me all of a 14 hour day start to finish and I had two helpers for about half of that time. I will need to add more sand this year to get it where I want it, but I plan to verticut and sand dress several times this season. I'm guessing I will add another 2-3 yards over the season to get it where I want it.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I just received my verticutter for my Swardman reel, so as soon as Noah's flood stops here, I plan to thin out the canopy and remove as much thatch as possible. May do a light sand dressing after the vertcut. I only plan to go down to just above soil level with this pre green up verticut. Trying to get as many new growth points as possible.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> I also started using pgr and was amazed by the results. This is a clipping from my lawn after a couple doses of pgr and a clipping from my neighbors lawn, same 419 put down roughly the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the one on the right is pgr treated


Wow! That's a great testament to the PGR and how it promotes lateral growth. I have St Augustine and I'm really curious to see if it will have the same affect.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Love it man - great work!


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I've seen it mentioned a few times, and I'm new to the site. What is pgr? I just got done scarifying, verticutting and scalping my celebration bermuda here in central FL, so I'm wondering if this is the time for pgr.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Love it man - great work!


Thank you!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

bbbdkc79 said:


> I've seen it mentioned a few times, and I'm new to the site. What is pgr? I just got done scarifying, verticutting and scalping my celebration bermuda here in central FL, so I'm wondering if this is the time for pgr.


PGR is plant growth regulator. There are specific pgr's for turf. Golf courses use them to slow vertical growth and encourage lateral growth. I follow a growing degree days (GDD) calendar based on temperature for each application during the growing season. There are threads here on PGR and GDD. PGR is generally applied when grass is actively growing so it would depend on temps. How often are you having to cut your grass now?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker I really don't know about St Augustine.. I think I have read it works for St Aug too. I'd just do a search on TLF for PGR and St Aug.. I'm sure some have used it. I found this https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2649


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

We have litteraly had what felt like Noah's flood for the past week. The whole lawn was like soup so I rented a roller yesterday and rolled the front to try and level it a little more. Hit what few weeds I had with glyphosate, then I scalped to 1/4 inch today and bagged everything. Plan to verticut on Tuesday and do a very light sand top dress.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Note to self: Prodiamine was at 1 tbsp/k half season rate. 4 Tbsp in 4 gallons Chapin backpack spray, 4 gallons front lawn and 4 gallons back.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

There are micro climates in my lawn near my front door, where heat reflects off the wall and is absorbed by the sidewalk. There is a little Bermuda there that never went dormant this mild winter. Also most of my plants in the bed there never went dormant either..


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Feb 25, 2019


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Great work Dave. We need to hang out sometime!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Aawickham78 said:


> Great work Dave. We need to hang out sometime!


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Feb 26, 2019
Worked more on the scalp on the side yard. It's just below 0.5 in on the side. Next step take the sides to 0.25


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Where did you get your sand for your leveling and roughly how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Where did you get your sand for your leveling and roughly how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


Reseda Nursery on hwy 72. I got 4 yards for a little under $200 delivered. It was clean sand no rocks or gravel.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Took the sides down to .25 today and bagged everything. I may try to get it to .2 or a little lower if I can. The sides of the front were left taller bc I was nervous about last years late season scalp. Now I know it will recover just fine. Should have done the whole front but I'm new to this reel low mowing. Now I have the entire front including side yards at .25 hoc and will try to go just a little lower to see how low I can maintain it this season. I don't mind cutting it every other day if need be, but with pgr I doubt I'll need too cut it that often. Will need another full sand level this year, and I plan to tackle the back yard this year too so I can cut it low instead of 1.25 up to 2.5 by the end of last year.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Couple of pics of my long back yard last year 2018. The ruts are from the cement truck when we had our patio poured. 
Also there is one strip of sod I swear is a different variety, it's always a different color and befor pgr it went to seed when the rest didn't. That strip is noticeable in both pictures.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

2/27/19 took the front down to roughly 0.15 bagged everything. This is as low as I can go, was hitting dirt in a few places. Hopefully I can lightly verticut today. Then on to scalping the back yard. Not looking forward to all the bags of dead grass back there, will probably have to take it a section at a time.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

dtillman5 said:


> 2/27/19 took the front down to roughly 0.15 bagged everything. This is as low as I can go, was hitting dirt in a few places. Hopefully I can lightly verticut today. Then on to scalping the back yard. Not looking forward to all the bags of dead grass back there, will probably have to take it a section at a time.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I just last week did my spring cut to prepare for the season, so I'm looking at twice a week cutting it. at approx. 3/4". I hit it with a slow release fertilizer, but will definitely look into the pgr regimen.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> Couple of pics of my long back yard last year 2018. The ruts are from the cement truck when we had our patio poured.
> Also there is one strip of sod I swear is a different variety, it's always a different color and befor pgr it went to seed when the rest didn't. That strip is noticeable in both pictures.
> https://postimg.cc/2bvnXGC1


Maybe use a sod cutter and pull that strip up? Then plug the middle area with what you have. That would bug me to have that 1 strip haha.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Maybe use a sod cutter and pull that strip up? Then plug the middle area with what you have. That would bug me to have that 1 strip haha.


Yeah at least it is in the back yard. Thanks for the idea. I might use a sod cutter and then just drop in sod cut from the back of the yard since I want to put a bed along the back fence anyway.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Your yard looks great. I saw where you mentioned Reseda Nursery - they're distant relatives of mine. I talked to them a couple of weeks ago about getting plants from them when we build this year.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Your yard looks great. I saw where you mentioned Reseda Nursery - they're distant relatives of mine. I talked to them a couple of weeks ago about getting plants from them when we build this year.


 Thank you!  They have a nice nursery and it's real close to my house. Will be getting sand from them again this season for sure.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

So I have been going over my plan for this year, really thinking about soil fertility and ways to achieve that in my poor Alabama clay. For some reason I can't wrap my head around a small amount of ounces of humic acid sprayed on the whole yard as doing very much. Decided I will be going with Mirimichi carbonizPN at 40lbs/k, using GreenTRX fert and starting the season at 1lb/k of N and working down to .5lb/k N. One bag of Greentrx treats my whole lawn at 1lb/k for $22. At 0.5lb/k N a bag will treat my lawn twice. I also plan to incorporate Holganix 66GC, to add microbials, Endo and Ecto-Mycorrhizae, Nematodes, Protozoa, Beneficial Bacteria, Lignin Polymers, Kelp, Yucca, & Humic, Fulvic and Amino Acids. The idea is that Mirimichi CarbonizPN granules will give a home to much of the microbials in the Holganix and the om from the GreenTRX will just add to the mix. I'm going to hold off on verticutting as we have rain again and freezing temps on the way. Once it dries out and forecast looks like no more freezing I'll verticut then lightly top dress with sand and drop CarbonizePN. After that seems settled a few days latter I'll drop the Hologanix at least when temps are above 55 degrees. As soon as green up starts full force ill drop GreenTRX and amend with whatever soil test recommends.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

bbbdkc79 said:


> I just last week did my spring cut to prepare for the season, so I'm looking at twice a week cutting it. at approx. 3/4". I hit it with a slow release fertilizer, but will definitely look into the pgr regimen.


 PGR is a God send during the peak of the growing season, really thickens up the turf and slows down vertical growth to a manageable level. I started using it last year when i was cutting with a rotary at around 1.5" I will tell you it gets thick and can get puffy and need to be thinned out a little at taller heights, I have even read others say they had to thin it a little at lower heights so I will be keeping an eye on that this season and plan on a verticut or two.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Just thought I'd share this link. It was inspirational to me. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...mes-week-No-wonder-s-Britain-s-best-lawn.html


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Picked up these goodies today. As soon as we get past this freeze, I'll verticul and the Mirimich carboniz is going down! Will follow up with GreenTRX 0.5N/k when the temps look right.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I am new to all of this but I've been reading a lot. I want to analyze clip yield this year, particularly when PGR is applied at GDD rates. I hope to build a tracking spread sheet, and come up with a reliable way to measure... more research on how to measure clip yield needed. I'd like to track how inputs + PGR affect clip yield. Also I'd like to track what improvements in soil fertility do to N requirements. The idea is to see how low NPK can be added and still see good to great turf performance. It would be nice to have started with super soil, but I have started with what my home had for soil when I bought it, poor Alabama clay. I'm interested in seeing if many lbs of carbon/k, om fertilizer, and helpful microbes lower N and water requirements and by what degree. Also by getting soil test to read optimum values. I'm sure this will be a multi year process but maybe the results if they are good could help others. The proof will be in the pudding


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Very interesting. Look forward to your results


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm going to create a test plot in my back yard. I plan to fertilize the whole lawn with GreenTRX this season, but on the test plot I will not apply Mirimichi CarbonizPN or Holganix Lawn. I want to see what visible difference these products make. Should be interesting to see if there is a noticeable difference. I will be applying 40lbs/k of Mirimichi CarbonizPN to the whole lawn 1x and, 7-5oz/k of Holganix Lawn per month starting later this month as soon as we get past this freeze. I will also be treating the whole lawn with PGR following a GDD schedule and the test plot will be included in the PGR applications.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Got the verticut done in the front but didn't get a good pic. 

Ran out of daylight


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Scalped back yard at 0.5, applied 40 lbs more Mirimichi Carbonize to front. Seeing a little more tiny bits of green throughout the yard. Let's go!!!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

How are you spreading the cardonize? I tried using my spreader last summer and it did not go well.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> How are you spreading the cardonize? I tried using my spreader last summer and it did not go well.


Yea I tried that too. I basically wound up putting out small piles about a little over a cup evenly spaced about 12 inches apart all over the lawn and knocked them down with a rake. It was a pain but I wanted it to be as even as I could get it. I have more to do in my back yard so I'll take some pictures when I do that last section.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Decided to get in on a little burn experiment. Just did two sections by the road between the street and the sidewalk. Also a strip along my driveway where it's never been as thick as I want it. Will be interesting to see how this turns out. Those stripes where the grass isn't burned near the street were fire breaks, I'll burn those small sections tonight. When the grass is 0.25 tall it doesn't have much to burn so had to keep lighting it to keep it going.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm very curious on how the burning comes out. I betcha its dominantly much greener than the rest of the lawn. Cheers!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

bermuda_dude said:


> I'm very curious on how the burning comes out. I betcha its dominantly much greener than the rest of the lawn. Cheers!


 I have a friend who burnt his back yard and it was a lot healthier/more vibrant green than the front for a couple of years. Both front and back were equal prior to the burn. I may regret that half strip next to the driveway if it winds up being a different shade of green. I may go ahead and burn the rest of the grass on that side of the driveway. I think the strips next to the sidewalk won't matter as much on the appearance but we shall see.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Do I spy a lawn forum sticker on that back glass? Nice!


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

First off, my name is Brian. Here is a picture of the front yard that I took today. It's cut at 1/2" , and you can see some bare areas. This is my first year with the celebration after a winter dormancy. All opinions/comments are accepted. I'm cutting with the Swardman Edwin 55.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Brackin4au said:


> Do I spy a lawn forum sticker on that back glass? Nice!


Good eye!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 Brian. Looking good man. I'd just hit it with N 0.5-1 lbs/K per month. I like organ biosolid type fert. Milo, GreenTRX, Lesco has an organic too. No real risk of burning the lawn and better for the soil health. Mine is still mostly dormant but I can see tiny bits of green popping up everywhere


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks. I did hit it with Milo about 3 weeks ago. I did notice that Swardman is correct when they state to check the reel blades prior to each use. Mine was way off, which led to a bunch of "hairs" sticking up.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Put down another 80 lbs mirimichi carbonize. It doesn't work in my rotary spreader, so I used an evenly space pile approach. This time I hit the piles with a leaf blower. Worked really well.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 yea I check mine every other cut. Sometimes it doesn't need an adjustment, sometimes it does. Always get a better cut when you can cut paper across the whole bedknife. Luckily it's an easy adjustment.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dude you're one devoted person. Your yard will look incredible no doubt. I hope I am able to put the energy into my lawn that I want to and is required. Keep it up


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> Put down another 80 lbs mirimichi carbonize. It doesn't work in my rotary spreader, so I used an evenly space pile approach. This time I hit the piles with a leaf blower. Worked really well.


I'm putting out the CarbonX on my St Augustine this year, I'm eager to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@sanders4617 thank you. I love it


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker I have seen some good before and after pics, and read people talking about how much it improved underperforming turf. Interested to see the results myself.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@dtillman5 I first saw it at Ewing Irrigation the other month, I went in to buy (2) bags of GreenTRX and saw it sitting in the front on display. The up front said that a few of the local golf courses in Charlotte, NC have been using it, if they're using it, I assume it's good stuff.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker I bought mine at my local Site One. I looked at it over at Ewing when I bought my greenTRX, But the guy at Site One made me a deal I couldn't refuse. $20.00 a bag if I shared pictures of my lawn with them. I'm gonna go get some more so that I have out about 40Lbs/k on the whole lawn minus my test plot in the back. Right now most of the front has 40lbs/k back has 20lbs/k.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Down to 5-10mm. Seeing a little green.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Spring is here, days are longer. Grass is growing. Life is great.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Spring is here, days are longer. Grass is growing. Life is great.


so ready for it, the first fertilizer, the first cut, stripes, holganix application, pgr...all of it! Come on grow baby grow!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bermuda_dude Think you found me on insta turf_monoculture


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> @bermuda_dude Think you found me on insta turf_monoculture


I did c10seven


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@Jacob_S thanks, I'll follow back


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> @Jacob_S thanks, I'll follow back


I'm following both of you. Thanks!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bermuda_dude @Jacob_S Glad I have some fellow TLF'ers to follow and will get to see more people doing stuff in their lawn instead of all the non homeowner landscaping stuff that winds up in my feed. Not that I don't like it, I just like mostly immaculate lawns and following people on that journey like me.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Haha, I put most of my lawn stuff here, but have started sharing more there. Ppl already think I'm crazy with my lawn obsession.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Haha, I put most of my lawn stuff here, but have started sharing more there. Ppl already think I'm crazy with my lawn obsession.


You and me both brother. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but she secretly loves it. Tonight at a party three separate guys were as asking me what to put down now, what to do next etc. I love it! I mean lawn care that is.. I'm leaning toward all organic solutions and gonna try that with fungicide this year, might even try preM from corn gluten solution in the fall. I'll ask on here first but I've read a lot of university studies on it. Looks promising and don't have to worry about resistance.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

dtillman5 said:


> I'm leaning toward all organic solutions and gonna try that with fungicide this year, might even try preM from corn gluten solution in the fall. I'll ask on here first but I've read a lot of university studies on it. Looks promising and don't have to worry about resistance.


I'm very interested in the corn gluten. I'm still trying to get my inherited lawn under control, but once it's more or less just maintaining I'd like to go more organic than synthetic. If you do it definitely document it. I'm eager to see the results. Have you found a source for corn gluten?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@jjepeto I have been looking at this one: gluten-8. Been reading more than searching for the exact product yet. I will definitely document my results and share them here.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

dtillman5 said:


> @jjepeto I have been looking at this one: gluten-8. Been reading more than searching for the exact product yet. I will definitely document my results and share them here.


Saw this website in I think @Austinite lawn journal video. They have corn gluten at $44/25lb bag. I'm not sure of the price of the one you linked to.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Decided to do a little sand leveling today. A little over a month ago I put some sand in few low spots on the opposite side of my driveway and those spots have more green poking through than most of the yard. Figure with it warming up the low spots I filled today should come in even quicker with the temp headed upward.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm in anxiety mode right now. My side yard is being disturbed by a sidewalk I'm putting in. Just when the grass was starting to come alive. I know, take deep breaths.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 Repeate after me... I have Bermuda, the most resilient grass known to man... I have Bermuda... I'll be fine... Whew! I have to tell myself this all the time.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I had irrigation installed at the house I just moved to. Irrigation was installed first week of March. This week I've finally started seeing some green up.. and where is the most green up? The dirt areas on either side of the trench.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@sanders4617 Yea all the little grass poking through the sand from about 6 weeks ago had me thinking why not. Now watch me wind up with sand traps for half the season. :lol: It's kinda interesting, I put out Mirimichi carbonize and everywhere there is a little clump of the stuff that didn't break up, about the size of a peanut M&M, there is a little more green snugged up to it.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

In my reading about dollar spot and organic methods of control I have seen several commercially available products that contain various Bacillus Subtilis strains. What I am getting from this reading is If your soil has the proper microbial mix, it's preventative against disease, and additionally these microbes release more minerals and micronutrients bound in the soil so that turf roots can uptake the nutrients. Many many trials have been conducted in turfgrass where inputs have been cut by more than half, this include N, PreM, Herbicide's. Products like *Holganix Lawn*, *SumaGrow*, *Quantum Growth * have been shown to do this.

With regard to dollar spot I'm inserting this "*Quantum Growth *is a consortium of over 20 different types of natural, beneficial vegetative bacteria. Many of the species contained in *Quantum Growth *are well published in peer-reviewed literature in terms of their activity against both fungal and bacterial pathogens. Multiple mechanisms are likely responsible for the observed anti-fungal and anti-bacterial effects, including direct synthesis of toxic compounds, induction of apoptosis, or simply through the principle of Gausse's Law of competitive exclusion."

Anyway I thought it was interesting, so I stuck this in my journal


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I didn't know Steven Hawking was into Quantum Growth. Sidewalk is down, and now I can move and set my sprinkler heads and get back to my routine.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 Let's not get entangled :lol:


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Really wanted to put out the triple 13 yesterday but I just didn't feel it was green enough. We have had enough GGD numbers for the last few days and through Sat to see some growth. Hoping I can drop it before I leave on a two week trip. Planted some perennial flowers in my garden bed and a couple of Japanese sky pencils flanking the garage. The waiting is killing me... :x


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Stickers! Need a "Type R" sticker.. Haha!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Did some work in the beds.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@tcorbitt20 thank you! Work in progress


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow, your Bermuda lawn looks amazing! :thumbup: I just bought my first house in Harvest in a new development and they only sodded the front and sides, so I have a lot of work to do to get the backyard going. I spent the last few days laying sod, though I did not do much prep work, just laid it on the hard clay. I'm just getting into all the lawn stuff, so I don't have a lot of equipment yet. Your yard looks totally weed free, any tips for someone who's front yard is currently full of weeds?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@mha2345 Welcome to TLF! Thank you for the compliment! It's a work in progress. As for the weeds in your front yard, If you haven't put down pre-emergent yet I'd do that. You can get Scotts Halts. 2 bags ought to cover your 10K sq ft. Just apply it per the bags instructions. It won't kill any weeds already growing but it will prevent most grassy weeds and some broad leaf weeds from germinating. I'd plan to do this again in the fall to prevent winter grassy weeds from germinating. As for the weeds already there you could use Spectracide weed stop, this is a hose end sprayer. Just remember For best results, apply between 45 degrees and 90 degrees. Above 45 degrees, the better the weeds will be able to absorb the product. Above 90 and you risk killing the lawn. I'd do that a couple days from now when our temps are in the 70's. Both of these product can be bought at Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart etc. I am only listing stuff from the big box stores because you said you don't have a lot of equipment. You will need a rotary spreader for the Halts.

After you see most of your weeds dying off, you can scalp and bag all the dormant material from your lawn. After April 15th you could fertilize your front yard with Scotts weed and feed if you are still having weed issues. Best to apply this in the morning when there is dew on the grass so that it sticks to the blades. These are just suggestions but if I didn't have a backpack sprayer, and some Prodiamine that's what I'd do.

As time progresses and you want to get into some equipment I'd suggest a backpack sprayer. You may want to invest in some pro grade pre-emergent like Prodiamine. Also read the Bermuda Bible and Bermuda Triangle I'd read these a couple of times and ask questions here on TLF if there is anything you are not clear about. Hope this helps!


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Bought the backpack sprayer, dye and PGR. Should be here tomorrow or Wednesday the latest. The poor yard was neglected this weekend. Did chores at our daughters house up in GA.


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

@dtillman5 thank you for taking the time to reply. I just picked up the weed killer you recommended today along with a new mower since I didn't have one. I got a Toro Recycler 22". I believe it goes down to 1" or 1.25", is that low enough for scalping? Also, I believe the sod was laid on the front and sides late summer of 2018, do you think I should wait on the weed killer since it is fairly new? I don't plan on spraying in the back since I literally just laid it in the last couple weeks.

Thanks again!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

mha2345 said:


> @dtillman5 thank you for taking the time to reply. I just picked up the weed killer you recommended today along with a new mower since I didn't have one. I got a Toro Recycler 22". I believe it goes down to 1" or 1.25", is that low enough for scalping? Also, I believe the sod was laid on the front and sides late summer of 2018, do you think I should wait on the weed killer since it is fairly new? I don't plan on spraying in the back since I literally just laid it in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks again!


My toro recycler is last year's model, but it goes down to 1". That's what I scalped with. Then used my greens mower to go down lower.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@mha2345 Kudo's on the Toro, those are nice mowers! I think you're ok on the sod from last year but i am assuming it was watered and had time to root in. The sod you just laid I would leave alone as far as weed killer until it's established. Make sure to keep it watered and use a starter fertilizer on it when it looks healthy and green in a few weeks. As far as the scalp goes, your lowest setting is fine. You will just want to mow one setting above that during the growing season. If you start scalping mid/late season you will either need to raise it up or do a mid season scalp/fert/water. takes a couple weeks to recover but you can continue mowing at your desired height one setting above your lowest if that is what you want to do. June-Aug you will most likely have to cut your Bermuda 2x weekly to avoid taking more than 1/3 of the blade off and it looking brown and scalped every week. If it's been really hot and we have had some rain you may need even need to cut it 3x a couple weeks. I had to when I was cutting with a rotary to keep it looking it's best. I will probably mow every other day during that time with my reel bc I'm attempting to keep mine at 3/8" as long as I can.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 you're gonna love that Sprayer and PGR! PGR will make it so thick. You may need a mid season light verticut or two to thin it out a little. That's how thick it can get.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 I use 0.5 tbsp. PGR (Trinexapac) per gal on mine. Made the mistake of going a lot higher my first app last year, the grass didn't grow vertically for almost a month ha! I found that this rate works for me, check and see what others are using on celebration. I seem to recall it requires a lighter application for control.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

@dtillman5 Have a question on what to do first. I want to top dress the yard with a fine topsoil/compost. Do I hit it with the pgr and fertilizer prior to top dressing or after. Logic tells me after, but just wanted to double check with an expert.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 I'd do it after. You may want to sign up for GDD (growing degree days) at syngenta. I don't have the link handy. It will use your local weather and send you an alert when it's time to apply pgr again. It's temperature dependent and when you apply changes based on number of days average above a certain temp. I'll see if I can find the link. About to board a flight now.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 http://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/home


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

A little more sand for leveling. Gone for two weeks... hoping it's mostly grown through when I get back home. We've got some good temps ahead so it should get into gear now


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Docs super juice. So let me get this straight, it's dye, humic, and ammonium sulfate with iron. And it's like tide pods on the Internet. Come on people... don't be a sucker. We know humic is good, we know iron with nitrogen is good. Dye? No thanks.. I'll stick with pounds of carbon over ounces. I'll do my micro's including iron with fast acting nitrogen for pops of color. For long term I'm working on the soil and microbes... It's Mirimichigreen for me, plus Holganix lawn, and some home brew ironite.. I'll keep the N at 0.5/k this season and see what happens. Keep an eye on the test plot in the back yard that's getting only fert and pgr. If I could get carbonX at a reasonable price I'd use it. Basically I'm home brewing it but at much greater concentrations, plus the microbes.. rant over!!!


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Spent today verticutting, scarifying, and getting the lawn down to 1/2" with the Swardman I hope you enjoy the pics. Just waiting now for the PGR to show up.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Looking good @bbbdkc79 I'm out of town on business and it's killing me because mine is greened up and looking like it needs a cut :x


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks. Just disappointed with the sod that was used. Not as healthy as the sod I put down on the other side of the driveway. Still waiting on the pgr to show up to help me out.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Cut today at 1/2", and ready for top dressing and pgr this weekend.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

HELP!!! I think I may have used a little too much pgr. The lawn is looking a little yellow. Is there something I can do to give it a little boost?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

bbbdkc79 said:


> HELP!!! I think I may have used a little too much pgr. The lawn is looking a little yellow. Is there something I can do to give it a little boost?


Water and fert, iron supplement. Lot of times guys will spray PGR with FEature or another foliar iron app to mitigate yellowing. Same with applying certain herbicides as well.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

@Thor865, thanks for the assist. Heading to the store now for some more iron and fert.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Need some help. this is what I'm contending with in my front yard. Is this a job for Celsius, or is there something else I can use?


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Need some help. this is what I'm contending with in my front yard. Is this a job for Celsius, or is there something else I can use?


You've kind of high jacked this guy's lawn journal. I would post a thread in warm season lawns to ask your questions.

Also I don't think your lawn needs anything that could possible stunt it at all right now. It should be fully green and it looks pretty damaged. Quit while you're ahead. Pull those weeds and get it green again before doing anything else.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sorry @WDE46. I guess I didn't know the protocol.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tried to lay down some diamonds. Adding a few pics from the Memorial Day weekend! Remembering those who gave it all so we can have the freedoms we have!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Put in a flower bed.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

TheTurfTamer said:


>


Your lawn looks amazing!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Wife caught me sneaking a third mow for the weekend!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Your wife looks super excited about the 3rd cut. The yard looks amazing.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sbcgenii said:


> Your wife looks super excited about the 3rd cut. The yard looks amazing.


 Haha. She was not excited at all! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Put down some single doubles.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 how's the lawn? Sorry brother had a heavy travel schedule and wasn't on TLF much. Has it recovered?


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

It has, and I appreciated you reaching out. As soon as I get the pictures off my phone, I'll share with the group. Spending more time working than playing with the yard. Have you invested in the rotary scissor? If so, what's your opinion?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

So Theturftamer lives near me. We connected a while back. He recently got a pair of the rotary scissors and let me try em out on his lawn, then borrow them for mine. They are amazing for those little areas the reel won't reach. I'd love to have a pair but you need a beefy head to drive it and all total it's like $700+ . We have a baby on the way so it will have to wait for now.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120

Was this the scissor attachment you used?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

bbbdkc79 said:


> https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120
> 
> Was this the scissor attachment you used?


Yes, different brand but exactly the same thing


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

A little patriotic mow.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Happy 4th. Looks awesome. Now you have me thinking.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I think you have too many stars. Only need 6



Try this


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> I think you have too many stars. Only need 6
> 
> 
> 
> Try this


Nice!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cut and edge!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Some updated pics for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Looking great. And the lawn too. Ha. Is there a trick to get the lawn the same height as the sidewalk and driveway, or just pull the sod up and level accordingly? I'm half and half on how it meets my edges.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Lawn's looking great. I follow your journal because I'm so close by and I know this is what mine COULD look like once I've got it all figured out. Maybe I'll be able to go reel low in a couple years.



bbbdkc79 said:


> Looking great. And the lawn too. Ha. Is there a trick to get the lawn the same height as the sidewalk and driveway, or just pull the sod up and level accordingly? I'm half and half on how it meets my edges.


I mean he's cutting at a fraction of an inch, so I doubt he's doing anything special there other than leveling with sand to sidewalk/driveway level.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Very cool lawn &#128076;


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@bbbdkc79 I have continued to put light sand dressing on my edges to bring it up to meet the sidewalk. @WDE46 and @jasonbraswell Thank you! I have not been on TLF much the last couple months. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Great journal Dave, I really enjoyed reading it. Thank you for doing this. Curious what your current thoughts are on Mirimichigreen and Holganix. Thank again.


----------

